# lighting contactor headache



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Would it be possible for you to install, say, four smaller contactors to do the job?


----------



## PicElec (Sep 16, 2010)

They are 42 circuit panels and they are both atleast half full. I thought about getting some 12 pole contactors but i might end up needing 4 or 5 of these. Still a possibility.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

PicElec said:


> They are 42 circuit panels and they are both atleast half full. I thought about getting some 12 pole contactors but i might end up needing 4 or 5 of these. Still a possibility.


I have no idea of the cost but if you do, use latching type.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

The Asco's are your best bet if their trying to contol the entire panel with one contactor.
Depending on how many circuits your dealing with maybe Riviters idea of multiple smaller contactors would be quicker where there usually in stock.

Those 10 or 12 pole lighting contactors aren't cheap either. Bummer.

Have you checked Sq D?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Just hard wire them on.. ****ing customers want everything for nothing. Tell em it costs 10K now or their lights can stay on for a while.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Just hard wire them on.. ****ing customers want everything for nothing. Tell em it costs 10K now or their lights can stay on for a while.


I like your idea better :thumbsup:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> Just hard wire them on.. ****ing customers want everything for nothing. Tell em it costs 10K now or their lights can stay on for a while.


That one of the best idea for a while especally with a quick turnaround which I know it kinda common on commercal lots to do that and they just sure don't give you much window time to do all the stuff it need to be done.

And be ready to write up a change order list.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Just hard wire them on.. ****ing customers want everything for nothing. Tell em it costs 10K now or their lights can stay on for a while.


I guess it depends how long he had between being awarded the contract and the project starting date. I'm guilty of this myself in not ordering things with a suprising long lead time well in advance.

It's bit me in the arse being the procastinator that I am.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I have no idea of the cost but if you do, use latching type.


Latching about twice the price.

I just bought a 100 amp three pole, 600 for electrically held almost 1000 for latching.


----------



## high leg (Feb 2, 2008)

If all ckt.'s are to be controlled via contactor....200a cont. in front of the panel...check wholesale breaker company...


----------



## LeeB (Apr 23, 2008)

*Contactor Solution*

I would definitely try to install the (2) contactors in the original install. You can try getting a quote on the contactors separately. If they are a long lead item, try a reputable re manufacturer or used gear supplier. They sometimes have new equipment. One that we use is Romac here in California. They ship all over. Find them at www.romac.com


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

It has been a month and a half ........


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

No update from the OP I guess.............


----------

